# Attempting to install GCC 4.4



## jperalta (Jan 18, 2010)

While attempting to install GCC 4.4 from ports I'm getting the following error:


```
checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: in `/usr/ports/lang/gcc44/work/build/i386-portbld-freebsd7.2/libgcc':
configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile
```


----------



## fonz (Jan 19, 2010)

Just started building (not installing though) it from ports. Unless somebody answers before me, I'll let you know how it went...

Alphons (to be continued)


----------

